# Colorado group ride - Details



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Colorado RBR group ride - all are welcome (non-RBR members especially)
*Monday, May 26th* (Memorial Day)
*9:00am* - we will leave _promptly_ at 9am so be ready to ride at that time
High Grade/City View loop

Meet: C470/Wadsworth Blvd - take Wadsworth exit from C470. Head south on Wadsworth (towards Chatfield SP) 1/4 mile to intersection with Deer Creek Canyon Rd. Turn right (west) onto Deer Creek and park on either side of the road - there are gravel spots on both sides of the road. Look for a group of people who don't look like they know what's going on. That will be us.

This is a tough loop with a lot of climbing. We will ride up High Grade and come back down Deer Creek Canyon and meet back at the vehicles. Some of us will also be going to the Morrison Inn afterwards for Mexican food and margaritas.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

To help in the meeting in the morning (parking lot may be quite busy), I'll try to be the point person. I drive a black Jeep Wrangler with a brown soft top (if it's up) and ride a black Kuota.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> To help in the meeting in the morning (parking lot may be quite busy), I'll try to be the point person. I drive a black Jeep Wrangler with a brown soft top (if it's up) and ride a black Kuota.


I'll see you in the morning. White Dodge Dakota quad cab with a Yak rack on the tonneau.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> I'll see you in the morning. White Dodge Dakota quad cab with a Yak rack on the tonneau.


did you guys ride? I ended up camping (and riding the 29er). Was pretty rainy last night and today.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Sure did. 8 riders in all. Didn't even get rained on. I had a great time. Sledgehammer has some pics. Hopefully he will post them. Like to do this again soon


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry I missed it. It was pretty wet up by Evergreen on the way back.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

The rain held out for the whole ride. The fog, on the other hand, did not. Riding in the fog is so surreal.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ride report posted, over with all the other ride reports!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=132611


----------

